# ParisVaughn.com



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a non-fishy site so I posted it separate from the advertise site section. Seemed that everyone was just posting fish sites in there.

Anyway

Here is my new site I just put online yesterday. Available right now are Pet Portraits, Art Cards, and Art Prints, but will be adding more things to the store soon.

Please check it out and let me know what you think!

http://www.parisvaughn.com/


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

You are amazing!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I give you two thumbs up on those. Love the fish, dogs, horses, . . . You have real talent, Keep it up.

Its been years since I took art classes. Im talking 20+ years. So I need a little refresher. What kind of media do you use? 


charcol on paper?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks 

doc: charcoal or artist pencils.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW!! Those are really good!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep it up. Most people have gone to computers for everything. The art of - well - art has kind of gone to the side of the road. It is getting harder and harder to find someone that knows how to do things like that on their own. It seems it is usually digital photos touched up with photoshop. Then printed on a machine.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I love your wolf its awsome and the horses are really detailed they look more liek horses then...well....my horses.


----------

